

Winklevoss Bitcoin Trust files S1/IPO? - tbolse
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1579346/000119312514190365/0001193125-14-190365-index.htm

======
sparkzilla
Thanks, I added this to the Winklevoss newsline:
[http://newslines.org/cameron-tyler-winklevoss/](http://newslines.org/cameron-
tyler-winklevoss/)

